# African Land Snail Species?



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello, looking to buy a GALS an albino one.

Just wondering if anyone knows this species or knows if its gonna be albino? 

2 Albino African Land Snails on eBay (end time 26-Oct-10 21:16:03 BST)


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

GingerSnapzBack said:


> Hello, looking to buy a GALS an albino one.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows this species or knows if its gonna be albino?
> 
> 2 Albino African Land Snails on eBay (end time 26-Oct-10 21:16:03 BST)


Hi
they look like albino ones well i think im not that good on my knowledge with snails but i have a normal GALS and its body is black where as thats white so i imagine its albino lol sorry this might not be too helpful just a guess really 
there loverly anyways i love mine he's soooooo cute 
x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like it could be a small white jade perhaps? if it is they can be a bit runty.

have a look on this site, maybe you`ll be able to get a better idea of what you`re after. they have classifieds on there too.

PetSnails Forum - Snail Forums & Websites

think retics are the more popular snail you get as albinos usually.............


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

was gonna say they could easily be either common fulica or even retic as there are afew albino's around at mo or a cross breed.
but yeah white bodies will be albino
pet snails is a great site been using it alot at mo
if not maybe message seller asking if they know what type
personally love albino's already got 2 and got 2 more coming :flrt:

if in doubt look on pet snails or check out the snail thread on here


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe you`d be better buying off a seller who knows what they`ve got? incase you want to breed in the future?

you could try stixandsnailsyork on here or duskdreamer snails.

both sell on ebay sometimes.................


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow thats very poor pic for a sale advert  Theres no way you could 100% ID it.
Click my sig for a link to the new snail forum, loads for sale on there.


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> maybe you`d be better buying off a seller who knows what they`ve got? incase you want to breed in the future?
> 
> you could try stixandsnailsyork on here or duskdreamer snails.
> 
> both sell on ebay sometimes.................


Well I found out today that my friend who got there snail off Duskdreamer has had babies its a Baby Achatina Fulica f. White Jade if that means anything to anyone? Haha.


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> looks like it could be a small white jade perhaps? if it is they can be a bit runty.
> 
> have a look on this site, maybe you`ll be able to get a better idea of what you`re after. they have classifieds on there too.
> 
> ...


Runty? As in like small? Sorry im obviously slow haa.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

some dont grow properly and die young.

nice snails tho, i have 2 from duskdreamer and they are growing great.


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

Ahh right I get you.

Is the snail im getting a large species? And are they fairly easy species.  

*Googles*


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It looks like a weedy fulica to me, I'd be tempted to keep looking.
I prefer albino margies, and iredaleis :flrt:
Albino margie (baby)









Adult albino marginata suturalis









Iredalei









Margies are my favourites, they get big, they breed easily, they dont lay hundreds of eggs...wish I still had them now!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve got 2 iredalei, they spend most of their time hiding in the soil. bit boring imo
love my albopictas the best, very active and gorgeous.
retics are cool too, i have normal and albino ones, they are active too.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

When I had the snails, there were no albopictas. Pics would be nice 

I liked retics (a lot!) too but I never had a problem with iredalei hiding, they do prefer warmer conditions to the fulica - more along the margie/tiger lines.

Now tigers, me loves tigers....I miss my big Brixton buggers...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have baby tigers too :flrt:


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome. 

Thanks everyone, just another thing which species are the biggest out of 
*Achatina iredalei and Achatina Fulica f. White Jade?

I can see this becoming an hobbie tbh. :|
*


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Iredalei are quite small. But TBH the jades I had didnt get as big as my regular fulicas, but that was when they were first imported.

Margies are by far the biggest.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

GingerSnapzBack said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Thanks everyone, just another thing which species are the biggest out of
> *Achatina iredalei and Achatina Fulica f. White Jade?
> ...


Ireds aren't particularly big, Fulica (f. White jades isn't part of the species name, it's an extra description of the form, isn't standarised either) are bigger, but not huge compared to some of them. : victory:

That's a god awful photo for a sales pic, but it's a albino yes. A very expensive A. fulica albino imo.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Iredalei are quite small. But TBH the jades I had didnt get as big as my regular fulicas, but that was when they were first imported.
> 
> Margies are by far the biggest.


Tiger beats margie any day  :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tigers get seriously massive :notworthy:


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok, so my friend seems to be taking forever to be getting back to me with the snail. (Im the most impatient person ever.  )

So I ordered another snail. Just wanted to know what you all thought about it the one I ordered is a 1cm albino.

http://uploads-preloved.com/userphotos/10/0901/2266623-407m.jpg

There the parents and is this a fulica (Iv read some where its one) she said its a unusual "Jadatzi" ?

Addictiooooon. Haa


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Tiger beats margie any day  :lol2:


My adult margies (ovums, suturalis are a fair bit smaller) were heavier and bigger bodied than my adult tigers, personally. I wondered if the only reason tigers seem to get the biggest snail label is because of the apex of their shell.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Piccies of mine:




























I think tigers are more striking to look at, but breeding wise - although mine did breed, the margie ovums were much more reliable, plus the babies are born larger and hardier.

In fact my margies were easier to breed than the fulicas. The only thing easier were the iredalei, and that's because theirs were born live and just appeared out of nowhere lol.

Edited to add a couple more pics - and say, I dont have these any more, not had snails for a couple of years now.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

KathyM said:


> My adult margies (ovums, suturalis are a fair bit smaller) were heavier and bigger bodied than my adult tigers, personally. I wondered if the only reason tigers seem to get the biggest snail label is because of the apex of their shell.


True!

When i kept snails too, i found that my tigers never were any bigger than my margies, margies were always a lot heavier and robust, got to be my favourite and where the hardest decision of all when i gave them up!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Tigers


















Margies


















I gave up snails just as Jades were becoming the new craze so i never did get any, but i did keep a fair share of albino snails...

albino margie beside a normal









Albino reticulata beside normals









and you have to remember that they might not always turn out white as snow, theres different shades in some cases, this is a picture of three of my past margies together, 2 ovums and a suturalis.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> True!
> 
> When i kept snails too, i found that my tigers never were any bigger than my margies, margies were always a lot heavier and robust, got to be my favourite and where the hardest decision of all when i gave them up!


I miss my margies so much, I was one of the first to have albinos and when I gave up snails I was the only person I knew to have albopictas too, would be interested in more one day xx


----------

